# Gravad - Sauce



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

wie macht man eine leckere Gravad - Sauce selbst?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hauslaigner (27. Dezember 2002)

Ich kenne nur einen Gravad Lach, Forelle usw. aber von einer Gravad Sauce hab ich noch nix gehört ;+


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

das ist die passende Sauce zum... na... Gravad Lachs  :m 
Es handelt sich um eine Senf-Dill-Sauce und ich hätte eben gern ein Rezept um diesen Gaumenschmaus mal selbst herzustellen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## thymallus (27. Dezember 2002)

hallo,

ich nehme immer den süßen Senf von Hendlmeier oder do ähnlich, viel Dill dazu und ein bißchen Essig :m  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2002)

Gravlachs  
	1 Lachshälfte
125 g Salz
100 g Zucker
20 g weiße Pfefferkörner
	1 Bund frischer Dill

Pfefferkörner grob mahlen. Salz, Zucker und Pfeffer mischen. Lachs mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine irdene oder gläserne Form (nicht in blankes Metall) legen. Mit der Gewürzmischung bedecken, anschließend den Dill drauflegen und etwas andrücken. 24 bis 48 Stunden im kühlen Keller in der sich bildenden Lake marinieren lassen. Herausnehmen und von den Gewürzen befreien   fertig.

Senfsoße zu Gravlachs  
4 EL scharfer Senf
1 TL Senfpulver
3 EL Honig
2 EL weißer Weinessig
4 EL Olivenöl
3 EL gehackter Dill

Senf, Senfpulver, Honig, und Essig in einer kleinen Schüssel gut verrühren. Das Öl tropfenweise zugießen und währenddessen die Soße mit dem Schneebesen oder dem Handrührgerät zu einer dicken, geschmeidigen Creme schlagen (dies klappt, glaube ich bei 1 ½ EL Essig besser) . Den gehackten Dill einrühren.


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen... ich werde es noch dieses Jahr ausprobieren!
Danke!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2002)

Dann lass hier mal hören wie es war!


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

worauf Du einen lassen kannst  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Dezember 2002)

Noch eine Variante auf die Schnelle.
2 Esslöffel Senf
1 Esslöffel Zucker
1 Esslöffel Essig
1/2 Tasse Distelöl
reichlich feingehackten Dill (zur Not auch getrocknete Dillspitzen )
einfach lecker


----------



## Bellyman (28. Dezember 2002)

Für die &quot;faulen&quot; unter euch:
Mittelscharfer Senf, Zucker, Dillspitzen!
und dann versuchen was ihr noch verfeinern könnt.....!
...ach so, das o.a. Rezept von Mario funktionier auch gut mit Meerforellenfilets und sogar mit Regenbogenforelle, die sollte allerdings schön rosa sein; das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit....  
Bellyman


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Dezember 2002)

Statt Zucker Honig nehmen!


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Dezember 2002)

So und zu guter letzt das beste :q  

was Sossen zu Graved Lachs her gibt :q  :q 

1/2 glas Dijon senf
1/2 glas Bayrischen Senf  :q 
1 Eigelb
1 Esslöffel Worchester sosse
1 Esslöffel Zucker
1Teelöffel Dill  ( trocken)
Öl Sonnenblumen nach Geschmack


Dies ist ein Rezept von meinem Kumpel was wirklich sehr leckäääääääää ist!!!!!!!


----------



## chippog (31. Dezember 2002)

hier noch eine variante aus einem klassischen schwedischen fischkochbuch:

gravlaxsås

1 esslöffel weinessig
1 esslöffel zucker
3 gehäufte esslöffel senf
1 eigelb
75 ml speiseöl (mildes! olivenöl?)
pfeffer
2 gehäufte esslöffel gehackter dill

als senf unbedingt grobkörningen nehmen! die variante bayrisch süssen/dijon klingt vernünftig und ahmt meiner ansicht nach den für diese sosse üblichen skandinavischen (in der regel süsseren als der deutsche tafelsenf) gut nach. wer nur an tafelsenf rankommt, kann auf folgende weise &quot;fuschen&quot;: (braune und gelbe) senfkörner grob malen und mit etwas zucker unter den tafelsenf mischen, und zwar zirka im verhältnis gemahlen senfkörner/tafelsenf 1/1 oder eben nach geschmack. honig mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht an senf, ist eben geschmacksache! mahlzeit! chippog


----------



## chippog (31. Dezember 2002)

noch ein tipp: sehr zu empfehlen für gravad, gekochten (abgekühlten) und auch geräucherten lax, also genau so zu verwenden wie gravlaxsås, meerrettichsahne, allerdings wenn irgend möglich (!!!!!!!) frischen meerrettich in die geschlagene sahne reiben, bis es entsprechend meerrettich schmeckt! passt auch hervorragend! chippog


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Mario: ich hab die Sauce grad fertig, habe fifty/fivty den scharfen und den mittleren Löwensenf genommen und... yumm yumm, ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das morgige (Kater  ) Frühstück!

@Chippog: Deine Variation klingt auch sehr lecker, die werd ich näxtes Mal ausprobieren. Du weißt nicht zufällig wo und wie ich an den original skandinavischen Senf komme?    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (31. Dezember 2002)

es soll da so eine wahrenhauskette für möbel geben, die angeblich auch schwedische spezialitäten verticken soll. täte mich sehr wundern, wenn die nicht sogar fertig  solche gravlaxsås anböten?? da ich diese wahrenhauskette immer nur zu hause, lies göteborg frequentiere, kann ich allerdings keine genaueren angaben machen. an sonsten dürften vielleicht gute fischhändler oder feinkostläden ein versuch wert sein. mein vorschlag mit dem senf grob selber mahlen samt ein bischen zucker in den tafelsenf sollte aber recht weit reichen. chippog


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

da hab ich über acht Jahre bei diesem skandinavischen Möbleranbieter gearbeitet und komme nicht von selbst drauf... #t  ich muß eh demnäxt mal wieder dort hin, da werd ich mal schaun.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (1. Januar 2003)

schon in ordnung, zumal noch im alten jahr passiert... und damit verjährt! na hoffentlich hamse denn auch. chippog


----------



## MichaelB (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gravad - Sauce*

Moin,

die letzte Variation habe ich so gemacht:


ein Esslöffel Kühne mittelscharf
ein Esslöffel Löwen "spezial"
ein Esslöffel bayrischen süßen Senf
drei Esslöffel würzigen flüssigen Honig
ein Teelöffel Rohzucker
ein Teelöffel Dillspitzen
ein Teelöffel Olivenöl
ein paar Tropfen Weinessig

Alles gestern miteinander verrührt und ein paar Stunden "ziehen" gelassen, war schon lecker... und heute auch nach den Kommentaren meiner drei Damen noch viel besser #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gravad - Sauce*

Hallo Leute,

noch einen Tipp zum gravad Lax - nehmt nur frischen Lax, keinen gefrohrenen, das gibt sonst "Schuhsolen". 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Trader1667 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gravad - Sauce*

Eine Frage mal zum Gravad Lachs......warum verdirbt dieser Fisch nicht? Er ist doch roh oder?


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gravad - Sauce*

moin,
durch das beizen wird dem lachs 
wasser entzogen.. 
...dadurch weniger bakterien..
endlos haltbar ist der jedoch auch nicht.

greetz
hans


----------

